# Replacement bucket truck winch rope



## bushinspector (Nov 28, 2009)

We are at the place where we need to replace the rope on our winch on our boom truck. This truck was being used in the highline industry before we bought it. The rope does not have any marking on it that I am aware of. Just wondering what rope would be the best.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Dec 2, 2009)

Samson Winch Rope polyester double braided, low stretch, eyes at each end.

1" 120' - $420 
1" 100' - $375
1" 60' - $275


http://www.nescosales.com/parts-service.htm


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 5, 2009)

Called the vendor and he suggested that he had a rope for it and it would only run 100 bucks so I guess we will go that route. The one we had on it has lasted over 18 months. We have never replaced it so I guess it was due. Ours only need one eye on it, and it is only held in with a small set screw. I guess that that is the reason that the book said you always need at least two wraps around the drum.


----------

